# Writing a Violin Concerto



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

For many years now I've wanted to write a concerto for violin and orchestra and at last I have the time thanks to my being able to take early retirement from writing music for media.
Working in that industry for 30+ years was quite an effort of mind over hassle with long days and nights across 3 timezones (London, Europe and the States). During that time I gained a lot of experience working with musicians and orchestral line-ups which complimented my studies.

I now feel I am able to write reasonably well for the instrument and have managed to find my way in to the piece after searching for some ideas. As a result, I now have about 4 mins of music so far and am beginning to get some impetus in the writing. If I'm lucky, the music will start writing itself soon enough - there is no better feeling once that stage is reached (well ok I can think of a few other things that rank as highly).

UPDATE...

The first movement is now partly fully scored and partly sketched, totalling almost 10mins. It wasn't meant to be this long but it is what it is. Next, a fiendish scherzo possibly using harmonic double stops and 10th stretches etc....well it is a concerto. Anybody know Hahn's phone number.

Update 12/8/19...

Scherzo is on hold, but the 2nd mvt. is virtually done, a long virtuosic cantilena over a repeating progression that ends up in the stratosphere for the soloist. That now takes the duration to over 18 mins.
I have a germ of an idea for a scherzo too, time to get stuck in and make the soloist really sweat.....(in a musical way of course).


----------

